# Grigory Sokolov Fans



## Guest

Melodyia is releasing his live Goldberg Variations from 1982 on CD:










http://www.mdt.co.uk/bach-goldberg-variations-grigory-sokolov-melodiya-2cds.html


----------



## Vaneyes

Or...






87:50, ouch!


----------



## Ukko

Vaneyes said:


> Or...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 87:50, ouch!


Yeah, ouch. That's about 20 minutes too long. WTF?


----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


> Or...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 87:50, ouch!


True, but the combination of an LP transfer plus YT's compression doesn't really add up to quality audio. Yes, the tempos are a bit leisurely, but he probably plays all of the repeats, too. (I've only quickly sampled the YT version.)


----------



## Vaneyes

Kontrapunctus said:


> True, but the combination of an LP transfer plus YT's compression doesn't really add up to quality audio. Yes, the tempos are a bit leisurely, but he probably plays all of the repeats, too. (I've only quickly sampled the YT version.)


Believe me, I'll never try to sell somebody on the merits of Y/T sound. However, on that topic, Melodiya isn't known for its sound either. Regardless, the TT of 87:50 is what should be at the forefront of desirability.


----------



## Ravndal

Jumpin a bit off topic to say: His Diabelli variations is extremely good. One of my absolute favorite pianists for sure!


----------



## nbharakey




----------



## bukowski

being a huge fan of Sokolov:






the "Sonata per Pianoforte No.7" is simply amazing!


----------



## clavichorder

Sokolov is a very intelligent and passionate pianist, of the highest caliber. But his choices can be a little strange at times.


----------



## Ravndal

clavichorder said:


> Sokolov is a very intelligent and passionate pianist, of the highest caliber. But his choices can be a little strange at times.


What do you mean? Choices in music?


----------



## clavichorder

Ravndal said:


> What do you mean? Choices in music?


Like his tempos or maybe getting a little too fanatical about ingenious articulation of phrases, "working the music too hard." But he still plays with a lot of soul.

So, I guess he is a pianist whose personality sometimes overpowers the music he plays. Same could be said of Gould in a different way.

But thanks to Sokolov and his very unique on the French Baroque, we have music like this:


----------



## Guest

Sokolov is one the great pianists around, made better by the fact that he's not a sellout. And his French repertoire is fantastic. I LOVE this:


----------

